# NC Drummies



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Here's some of my Planker Freinds.. Many of us have fished together for as long as 30 or more yrs.. Lots of memorys in that time frame,many being made in the pics from this yrs season that hopefully all of you will enjoy.. 

This one is of Joel.. This dude did very well on the planks this yr,as many can attest to..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice fish......*

I have got to get down that way and hook up. Never caught a Red Drum before.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

This is Shane aka "Blindhog"..










Paul fishes hard and gets em too..










This is Lee aka "ZingPow"..  Several yrs ago I begged him to get off'n the sand and get out on those planks. Now he's addicted,and can't get rid a da rascal...  












Dameon,I had the pleasure of netting his first one about 5yrs ago..










This is Art,he's been fishin out there a couple of yrs with us,throws one of the ole "Bigsticks",and does well for himself..



>


 This is Chuck aka Skidmark,dern good drumfisherman,and he shows it here with this moose..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Here's a few more..*

This is Pat aka "The Master".. I think he caught one or two this yr... 










Some may not recognise the "Ole Coot" holdin the fish in the forground,but surely you'll recognize Teo aka Crawfish in the background.. 










Here's one more of the "Master" with his 1000th.. 










Here's my son Keith aka Tater, with a "sightcasted pup" from the planks..


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Plankers*

Rudeone, let me tell ya, you catch one drum and you are hooked on em for life. I like my stripers and have caught my share, but.... I have only caught one drum in my life to date,,,, and I was lucky enough for it to be a citation in Va... but they are now my fish of choice... just awesome and an honest fighting fish all the way to the sand. There is no quit in em... hope you get one soon as no one should miss that experience.... salt


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*beautiful *pictures DD!!!!! ole chuck got a darn big fish!!


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

hey kenny , tell pat he had better watch his back .
by that look on taters face when he hits the planks pat's record is gonna be in danger. ya just ain't gonna stop that boy 
derf


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*You're one of the masters in my book..*



Drumdum said:


> Some may not recognise the "Ole Coot" holdin the fish in the forground,but surely you'll recognize Teo aka Crawfish in the background..


I Hope that wheathered look doesn't fool anyone. That man prolly twice my age fish 10 times harder than me and still got more energy reserved to call out young punk like me for not hanging with the old guys. I fished 8 hrs that nite and had to get back to rest before the trip home while he was out there from early one morning that day till almost mid-day next day. I tip my hat to you Kenny.

See ya tomorrow Kenny.. .... 

btw.. i'm the one in orage cap w/ headlamp


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I met Dameon out on York river pier this spring. Chucks fish is a moose and I'm glad to see th ole fart got a fish even in a "bad" season. congrats to all yall.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

clinder said:


> *beautiful *pictures DD!!!!! ole chuck got a darn big fish!!


 It was his biggest ever. There were some others that were even bigger. Knew of two off the planks that were 60plus on handhelds but wasn't there to get the pic. Had one on the beach that drug me about 150 yrd from my truck that I know was over 50" and 50lb..



> I'm glad to see th ole fart got a fish even in a "bad" season


 Dawg,it wasn't the best season,but you combine boat,pier,and surf we's did ok..  I'm hopeing one day you will muster up da courage,and get yer butt out dar.. 



> I Hope that wheathered look doesn't fool anyone. That man prolly twice my age fish 10 times harder than me and still got more energy reserved to call out young punk like me for not hanging with the old guys. I fished 8 hrs that nite and had to get back to rest before the trip home while he was out there from early one morning that day till almost mid-day next day. I tip my hat to you Kenny.


 Teo,don't know what that NS4D guy was sayin bout yer cast,looks ok ta me.. 

It's called "conditionin",Teo.. Even ole Angelo aka "Depe" went down there and gottem one,unfortunatly I wasn't there to see him.. 
Pat's gettin close to the "olefart status",therefore he has come up many times this yr sayin "Ole Guys Rule"... 



> hey kenny , tell pat he had better watch his back .
> by that look on taters face when he hits the planks pat's record is gonna be in danger. ya just ain't gonna stop that boy


 Pat's got one in the stroller right now that may just fit the bill as well,she be huntin drummies already..   Tater is gonna be in trainin with the heaver this winter..


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*Dd*

nice fish........JS


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Great pics DD !! Congrats to all on their fish.Some find it hard to believe that one of those beeg juans can drag you 150 yards down the beach,but broad shoulders and a nasty water(and a leetle grass thrown in) can take you for quite a ride.  

Congrats on Chuckie's best !!! Hope ya get one even bigger next time dude !!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice pix DD....where's ole in2win?Camera shy huh.I know he got his share this year..........I guess we should put up the pix of the SB crew,but hell their ain't enough band-width for that cluster    ....the R


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

the rhondel said:


> Nice pix DD....where's ole in2win?Camera shy huh.I know he got his share this year..........I guess we should put up the pix of the SB crew,but hell their ain't enough band-width for that cluster    ....the R


 N2win caught a few down here,think I got one somewhere,along with a bunch of others.Here were so many this yr,when you consider the amount of piers down here and how many were caught.. Sandbridge had a banner yr,bait held in there good for them as well. Bait's been in and out here.. Rodanthe had the best yr since the 80's,Avon had a decent yr,Avolon smoked em a couple of times,Nag's Head caught it's share,Outter Banks caught a few,h#ll even Frisco got in on the act with a couple.. Great yr all the way around.. Yeap,believe me we'da went way over the bandwith allowed as well.. 

As far as the beaches,what the point has lacked this yr has been more than made up for from other places on OBX beaches. There was one caught last night in this striper tourney..


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*Rillie,*



Drumdum said:


> N2win caught a few down here,think I got one somewhere,along with a bunch of others.Here were so many this yr,when you consider the amount of piers down here and how many were caught.. Sandbridge had a banner yr,bait held in there good for them as well. Bait's been in and out here.. Rodanthe had the best yr since the 80's,Avon had a decent yr,Avolon smoked em a couple of times,Nag's Head caught it's share,Outter Banks caught a few,h#ll even Frisco got in on the act with a couple.. Great yr all the way around.. Yeap,believe me we'da went way over the bandwith allowed as well..
> 
> As far as the beaches,what the point has lacked this yr has been more than made up for from other places on OBX beaches. There was one caught last night in this striper tourney..


Rollie,

I picked one or two here and there... Just enough to keep me fishing  I will post my annual collage after the first of the year and try to include some folks DD missed. 

Good friends and good fishing what else can an old FHB ask for.

Happy Holidays and CATCHEMUP to all.

COMEONSEPTEMBER,

Mike


----------



## Zing Pow (Nov 9, 2003)

Kenny, you all will never be able to get rid of me until all the piers fall in the ocean. Just a forewarning  

Zinger


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

That's fine,Zing,we need some new blood,we got too many ole plankers like me and "yer daddy" N2win here already......   










I dug around and found this one fer ya,Rollie....


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

DD,

when guys like you and Mike Adams get on the planks for to long..I start to worry about your health..guys your age need to take it easy... 

and we see how you are..got plenty of pics of the Kinnekeeters...Rodanthe gets no respect..and we had the biggest days..

shame on you Kenny..ha

and be careful when using pics of "The Flash and Skidmark "... they may break the screen...FM


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I be a "planker hoe",play no favorites,Rob,promise.. Rodanthe ain't got enough lights ta thread my line through the hole in my bead,let alone find my camera.. Actually most of the pics I posted were taken when I actually brought my camera,which is unusual in itself.. I think Russell has a pic of mine,but won't develope it for fear it may break somethin...  Got lots of pics of Avolon sent to me,but they are in some format that baffles me??  

BTW,here's another "Oletimer" ya might be familiar with...


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

That FHB never stops smiling...


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

*Man O Man are they big CARP*

Only fooling with ya, those are some nice red drum. This past June my buddy asked me to go fishing with him out of cape may and I ended up passing and promising to go the following week.


He got someone else to go and they got 2 black drum, the largest around 60lbs. Ask me what we got the following week and I can show you an empty cooler till we switched to fluke in the afternoon. 


Let's hope the stripers start their blitz soon on OBX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!OBX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Baran*

It will be this week acordin to my "crystalballs"...  

Water temps are sayin come on striped ones.. 

Have you ever caught a redone,Baran? If not you really need to give OBX a chance to show you the difference in the pull of a red compaired to a striper or big black drum,it would truely amaze ya..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

> That FHB never stops smiling...


Like a man goin to deposit a 3000 dollar check..


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Like a man goin to deposit a 3000 dollar check..


I'll say right down to da bank and I's still smile'n everytime I thinks about it too....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

One more,we'll see who recognizes this guy on Avolon....


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

That guy????
Isn't he the guy that throws about 30 feet, has a little 6' wimpy spinning rod, and always crosses up with everybody elses lines?
Of course it could be the dude who has a little canoe down at Oregon Inlet.
I'm not sure but I hear he's got a twin brother who's just as bad as he is.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chuck(skidmark) said:



> That guy????
> Isn't he the guy that throws about 30 feet, has a little 6' wimpy spinning rod, and always crosses up with everybody elses lines?
> Of course it could be the dude who has a little canoe down at Oregon Inlet.
> I'm not sure but I hear he's got a twin brother who's just as bad as he is.


 Na he's da guy that comes out to the end with rod in hand and tackle in his pocket....


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Na he's da guy that comes out to the end with rod in hand and tackle in his pocket....


Since when did he start carrying any tackle in his pocket?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Since when did he start carrying any tackle in his pocket?


 Actually I haven't either???
Since the "screwdriver incident",he might be carryin it in his pocket next yr though....


----------



## Ganina (Nov 18, 2005)

Great pictures DD . You are all making it harder and harder to make a decision of where to go next July or August. Out of couriosity ,if we were to come to OBX next July or August what type of fishing can I expect off of piers and in the sounds?Plus on head boats? I have been receiving quite abit of information from the OBX lately. That is one thing I like about the winter is planning next years vacation.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

June,if you can.. Much more variety of fish at that time than july and aug.. July and aug spainish,pompano,maybe a king off one of the piers or tarpon.. I think june to be the better month,possible drum caught as well as lots of cobia.


----------



## Ganina (Nov 18, 2005)

DD

Thank you. I would like come on down in June.The only problem is that my son plays Little League Baseball,plus I manage his team. I don't think he will have a week in June without any games. In july we are looking at the 4th of July week. That week is between the regular season and all-stars.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ganina said:


> DD
> 
> Thank you. I would like come on down in June.The only problem is that my son plays Little League Baseball,plus I manage his team. I don't think he will have a week in June without any games. In july we are looking at the 4th of July week. That week is between the regular season and all-stars.


 That's cool,cobes were here last 4th of July,maybe this yr too..


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*Kenny,*



Drumdum said:


> That's fine,Zing,we need some new blood,we got too many ole plankers like me and "yer daddy" N2win here already......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sue and I couldn't be prouder of our adopted FHB. GO GETEM LEE !!!

CATCHEMUP,

Dad


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Hey*

I do have to say thank you to mike. If you remember mike you and digger were the ones that gave me the advise and the push to be able to go out with the big boys and try for the drum.Thank you mike ,Trey ,Digger and all others that gave rory and i the help.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

in2win said:


> Sue and I couldn't be prouder of our adopted FHB. GO GETEM LEE !!!
> 
> CATCHEMUP,
> 
> Dad


 Kinda feel as though he be my youngen as well,Mike.. He probably would still be doin that "goofy flea stuff",if I hadn't egged him on..  Great to have a few youngens out there,otherwize,who would help us olefarts pull da net up??


----------

